# Solved: Gestenter 3220 Photocopier Drum



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I acquired a Gesteneter 3220 Photocopier and 5 bottles of 8000 page toner for it, so basically I have 40000 pages that will be totally free to copy.

Only thing wrong with it is the Duplexer constantly jams and I think it needs a drum.

The pages are all pretty bad, hollowed out grey letters and such, and while it seems to be getting somewhat better, the thing has 42K pages on it, and the drum lasts about 40-45K, so I'm guessing that's what's gone.

Anyone know where I can get a drum for this beast, it can be 3rd party or anything, I just want it to be very cheap, and it seems the original is 200-300$, simply not worth it. I'd prefer 50 or so. I guess the whole engine in this is basically a Ricoh 200 one, so it takes that cartridge.

Any ideas as to where I can get a CHEAP drum and/or any solutions to the duplexer issue (which is minor-I rarely duplex, but if it's an easy fix...)

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Google has a huge selection, you just need to spell Gestetner correctly!

http://www.precisionroller.com/manufacturers/gestetner-3220.html


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Darn, typoed it twice...

When I feed all the paper from the bypass tray, the problem comes very close to being eliminated. All the text is still gray, but it is all of reasonable quality. 

Not sure if it's the drum anymore. Any ideas anyone?

Also, will the drum only, not the whole PCU resolve my problem if that's it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's really no way of knowing from here what will fix the thing. That's the problem with used equipment.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's a scan of a copy of the latest PC Magazine cover, it's getting slightly better very slowly, but it has obvious issues.

Text isn't bad, except it's light, but solid areas/graphics are terrible.

The reason I think it's the drum is because it's at 44000 pages and the drum should last 45K tops, to my knowledge it hasn't been replaced.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Somehow I fixed it. Found a pink scrap of paper in there. Perfect black now


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Is that pink slip of paper the layoff notice of the fella that stole the printer?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Could be, it was in front of a store with a free sign on it, so I took it. Appears to have been worth the hassle too (it's almost 200 lbs and I had to load it into the car, drag it up the deck stairs, etc. I'm thrilled.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There you go, aren't you glad you didn't spring for the drum?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

